# Godox X-ProII



## Chaitanya (Jan 4, 2023)

Godox seems to have updated their X-Pro radio trigger and now available for Canon TTL system(though still on old hotshoe). 
Hands on:




Shopping link(Canada only it seems like at this time):








Godox XPROII-C Radio Trigger Controller - Canon


Godox's New Top of the Line Controller for 2023 Not sure which controller to get? The XPROII is the newest option and best choice for the majority of users. The large, upward-tilted display with dedicated buttons makes managing your flash groups easy. If you need a pass-through hotshoe, go for...




strobepro.com




Product page(Leica version so far and not even updated):





XPROIIL-Product-GODOX Photo Equipment Co.,Ltd.


TTL Wireless Flash Trigger for Leica XProIIL



godox.com


----------

